# Vessal under tow river mersey 20/11/12 midday.



## nickjaxe (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry if I am using the wrong section of the forum but I was wonder if anybody could give me some info,

Today I was having my dinner at a dockside location near Langton lock when I could see a lot of tug boat activity just off Seaforth,

Seem the where attaching a tow to a non powered large craft that looked like it should have been powered,

It was around midday...just curios really as to what was going on,

If I am not in the correct section of the forum maybe somebody could suggest a more appropriate section.

Many thanks...Nick.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

M.y Wife and I were on Seacombe shore when we saw a gas rig? being towed out to sea I cant remember if it was the day you saw it I think that is what you might have seen


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Nick, I think what you saw was the cable installation barge, Cable Enterprise.
Global Marine Systems have deployed the vessel on the laying of the export cable from the Gwynt y Mor windfarm in the Irish Sea. The cable is to come ashore at Pensarn near Abergele.
Cable Enterprise entered Gladstone Lock around noon on the 20th and is currently moored on the West wall of Seaforth Dock
Here is a picture of her


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

If you click on Marine Traffic(at top of page) and put in Livepool etc. you can follow the ships (inc.photos)


----------



## nickjaxe (Nov 20, 2012)

Thats the one Pat...many thanks....so is that vessel not self propelled???


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Nick, 
Yes she is self propelled as far as I know. I think when you saw her she was in the process of making fast tugs to take her into the locks and through the dock system.
Regards, 
Pat


----------

